# going to look at a new tractor, help



## goldxlt (Aug 2, 2010)

i may be going to look at a tractor this afternoon that has a bad starter or starter gear keeping it from starting. what should i be looking at to make sure this motor is any good without hearing it run? its a 12hp Kohler.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What's the price? If it's a smashing good deal, then just buy it, but if there's a flinch factor, which obviously is the case I bet, then how old is is and amount of hours? How long since it was last started? Is the seller maticulous in his home setting? Check the oil, for blackness and up to the mark. What's the sellers story on the motor? Is it a clutch job that could be pull started? Without even being able to turn it over, you can't even do a compression test. Proceed with caution!


----------



## goldxlt (Aug 2, 2010)

thank you thats what i was looking for


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree- if its dirt cheep - buy it, can always end up parting it out or swap motors.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

goldxlt said:


> thank you thats what i was looking for


Please be sure to keep us informed if you do get it!


----------

